# Oscar Marathon - Day 1



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Went to AMC's Oscar showcase today.

Philomena - I think my favorite of the bunch, actually got emotional. I admit I love Judi Dench and don't think she could do any wrong 
Dallas Buyers Club - Definitely see the buzz about McConaughey in terms of best actor
Wolf of Wall Street - better than I expected, though certainly long and over the top in several areas
12 Years a slave - very difficult film, probably will win best picture.

The rest are next week.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Saw Wolf of Wall Street a few weeks back. Thought it was brilliant. I thought DiCaprio nailed his role.

Going to see "American Hustle" today.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DiCaprio certainly was good, though I think McConaughey will win, it does seem the Academy likes actors that go through the things that he had to, in the weight loss.


----------

